

Talk Coffee – A Slack Community for Coffee - emil10001
http://talk.coffee

======
emil10001
I remember visiting the #coffee IRC channel years ago, and really enjoying
being able to converse with people real-time on roasting, espresso, and
everything coffee (or off-topic stuff). While the IRC channel still exists, I
sort of figured that a Slack community for coffee was inevitable, and was a
bit surprised that there wasn't one already. Anyways, I hope that some of you
will come join me there.

